# Hairdressers in Dubai.. The REAL deal!



## 291111

Can some of the ladies recommend a good hairdresser in Dubai? The last 3 I went to, charged an exorbitant amount and completely butchered my hair! Seems no one understands the meaning of 'trim'!! Thanks!


----------



## sculptures

Oh if only I was already set up - seems there is a huge Market for a western hairdresser that listens lol ! )


----------



## dizzyizzy

Hi, do a search here on the forum, there's been tons of recommendations in the past


----------



## Alison.huch

I'm also looking for a good hairdresser in Dubai any suggestions guys I looked at some of the other forums I tried hair works and I had a disaster please help


----------



## wandabug

Maria Dowling, Satwa - she has a website


----------



## Alison.huch

I have been to Maria dowling and I payed a fortune and came out with bracey color and horrible yellow patches at the back of my hair that my friend discovered and showed me in the mirror I am horrified I need a excellent hairdresser who will not burn my hair or make it yellow or spotty


----------



## miolas

If it is still there (went two years ago when on holiday in Dubai), there is one by Park and Shop mall on Al Wasl Road, next to Al Safa 1. 
The hairdressers are from UK and cut well. Also liked the supermarket there. 

Time Out map & comments on the Park and Shop mall:

Park 'n' Shop - Dubai Shopping Mall Reviews - TimeOutDubai.com

It might not be the biggest supermarket in Dubai, but Park ‘n’ Shop still has a better selection of goods than most of its rivals. The bakery is great, there’s a fine butcher’s section, and DIY goods, CDs, books, cards – pretty much everything you’ll ever need for survival in Dubai.


----------



## Hunnybunny

miolas said:


> If it is still there (went two years ago when on holiday in Dubai), there is one by Park and Shop mall on Al Wasl Road, next to Al Safa 1.
> The hairdressers are from UK and cut well. Also liked the supermarket there.
> 
> Time Out map & comments on the Park and Shop mall:
> 
> Park 'n' Shop - Dubai Shopping Mall Reviews - TimeOutDubai.com
> 
> It might not be the biggest supermarket in Dubai, but Park ‘n’ Shop still has a better selection of goods than most of its rivals. The bakery is great, there’s a fine butcher’s section, and DIY goods, CDs, books, cards – pretty much everything you’ll ever need for survival in Dubai.


In 2007 the only hairdressers that we found who did a decent job was Toni and guy but unfortunately you also pay a decent price of 650 AED for a colour and cut. I would generally wait until I go home to Ireland and use home colour until then.


----------



## Jynxgirl

I just wait to go home to donate my hair to locks of love with the free hair cut at Great Clips  Course you cant color or have damaged hair and you have to donate at least ten inches or something like that. 

Is there any place here that has that? Haven't had a cut since August.


----------



## AB-Fit

Check out this girl, she is British and does a good job: Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## Alison.huch

I have found her she is amazing a young lady I am so embarrassed I forgot her name but I got her number she came and had a 1 on 1 consultation and she listened to what I wanted and even showed me pictures of different blondes to understand what I class as a blonde and the following day she came over and brought her equipment and worked her magic and her trim was a actual trim not to much exactly what I want and she made me fell at ease explaining what she's doing as she goes and her price was reasonable o I am so happy can't wait to call again but need to ask for her name :s I will ask her for a blow-dry tomorrow my recommendation 050 367 8084 sorry girls didn't get to much info about her I was busy looking at every move she did while she was working on me but now I am fine as long as she's hear few my problems are over goodnight


----------



## iheartjax

Like you, I went to two different salons and came out with jacked up hair. Pastels Salon off Al Wasl and Manara was recommended by some coworkers of mine. They have gotten their hair done by Shakira at Pastels and have been very happy with her. However, when I went in Shakira was on holiday and so Trish did my hair and did a great job. I will now only be going to Trish at Pastels from now on. 

To name and shame the two salons that messed up my hair were Juan Salon in JLT and Shima Salon in The Greens.


----------



## 291111

Oh my goodness! You too! I also went to shima salon at the greens and they hacked off my hair in a 10 minute cut (I kid you NOT!) and charged me 200+!!! I was in a daze and walked into the ladies toilet and almost cried! I then noticed my hair was uneven went back to straighten it up! To the ladies there (Arabic-speaking) it was a big joke cos the one who had chopped my hair off, was older! Disgusting service! I made sure I told ALL the ladies at my office about it... Yep some 30-odd women will never go there..


----------



## 291111

AB-Fit said:


> Check out this girl, she is British and does a good job: Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


Ab-fit please PM me her details I can't seem to access the link you've provided..

Cheers


----------



## iheartjax

Yup. Same experience. It looked like my hair was cut with a lawnmower. When I pointed out that it was all uneven and jagged in the back she would talk over me and said it looks good and thats the best it could look and blah blah blah. Awful salon!


----------



## saima1215

Juan Salon made my hair orange last September. It was so bad. Eventually I had to buy my own hair dye and fix it. I will never go back there again. I have really dark hair so it's a bit difficult to work with in terms of getting the right color. I've set my mind to only get my hair done whenever I take a trip back home to NYC. I normally visit twice a year so it should work out fine for me.


----------



## Alison.huch

Oh god it's been 4 days since I got my hair blow-dried again from the young kiwi gal I got her name it's sanaria it's lasted till today and the trick she showed me made it stay with body movement and curls I love her and I'm sticking with her loll recommendation to sanaria she's a mobile hairdresser but so fantastic she's got a facebook group 2 I know everything about her now well almost loll give her a call 050 367 8084 she uses the best products in the market


----------



## 291111

Hi Alison, does she trim hair as well?


----------



## Alison.huch

hey there ya she did my color trim and blow-dry this is the second time i blow dry with her she doesn't take much of the trim though very small amount depends to what you want shes great i'm sticking with her but shes always fully booked :s give her a call let her come and have a consultation with you its what i did before i had my services


----------



## nazi

291111 said:


> Can some of the ladies recommend a good hairdresser in Dubai? The last 3 I went to, charged an exorbitant amount and completely butchered my hair! Seems no one understands the meaning of 'trim'!! Thanks!


Hi
I have been to Salon aroushi in jumeirah, there's a lady there named virgie, she's been doing my hair for while now, i would recommend her. My hair is layered and i always go only for a trim, she knows what she's doing plus styles it very well after the hair cut


----------



## faye1979

291111 said:


> Can some of the ladies recommend a good hairdresser in Dubai? The last 3 I went to, charged an exorbitant amount and completely butchered my hair! Seems no one understands the meaning of 'trim'!! Thanks!


I know exactly what your saying, hairdressers i went to cut to much of my hair but they did a fab job on the colour that was in Dubai Marina opposite Torch Tower, new one just recently opened. My husband is really struggling as he has been to 4 different barbers and all have done a terrible job that I have had to touch it up, think i may do a hairdressing course at this rate !!! any suggestions on any good barbers preferrably a british barber ??


----------



## 291111

faye1979 said:


> My husband is really struggling as he has been to 4 different barbers and all have done a terrible job that I have had to touch it up, think i may do a hairdressing course at this rate !!! any suggestions on any good barbers preferrably a british barber ??


Most of the gents in my office swear by the barbers on the ground floor of the mall of emirates just outside Carrefour.. They seem good! 

Cheers
Mel


----------



## faye1979

291111 said:


> Most of the gents in my office swear by the barbers on the ground floor of the mall of emirates just outside Carrefour.. They seem good!
> 
> Cheers
> Mel


Hiya its not super trim by any chance as my husband has been to 3 of them and they have all really done bad jobs

Cheers Faye


----------



## Guest

Hi
Check out Sunny at the Icicle beauty center (women only) in marina at damac waves tower Really good!
she is european with 15- 20 years experience behind her .
I just got my hair Cut & Colored very happy with the result !! 
I just showed her a picture of the color i was looking for and she got it right !






Alison.huch said:


> I have been to Maria dowling and I payed a fortune and came out with bracey color and horrible yellow patches at the back of my hair that my friend discovered and showed me in the mirror I am horrified I need a excellent hairdresser who will not burn my hair or make it yellow or spotty


----------



## Jona

Karo in Sharjah she's great! I used to fly from Qatar to color or cut my hair she's the only female hairdresser I have ever liked ! She's located in Jamal abdel Naser street. I recommed taking
An appointment.


----------



## formula1

Alison.huch said:


> I have been to Maria dowling and I payed a fortune and came out with bracey color and horrible yellow patches at the back of my hair that my friend discovered and showed me in the mirror I am horrified I need a excellent hairdresser who will not burn my hair or make it yellow or spotty


Opppps! that's really embarrassing. I hate such hairdressers who we shouldn't call them hairdressers. Sorry for your hair


----------

